# beaten up Zebra Obliqueden - how long to recover



## Ca-Delta (Jun 22, 2009)

Due to a fishtaster in the tank - out of 12 zebras I've now got 6 females and 3 males. We had the audiacity to leave for 2 nights and when we came back the smallest male was beat to s***. DH got him out of the tank and into the hospital tank. He's making a recovery. His caudal fin was eaten to a nub. really. Put hin on Maracyn for 6 days and he's looking much, much better. The questions are: 1. how long will it take him to grow his tail back? 2. Given teh current ratio, do I risk putting him back in general population or maybe he has a new forever home in teh 30 gallon (until we find something bigger for wayward males)? Cheers!


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

You don't say how big your tank is, which might make a difference. But I would say that 3 males to six females is not enough of a ratio. I personally have four females for my ruby green male. I would not put the little guy back. I'm not sure even two males will work in the long run unless it's a large tank . . .


----------



## aussy612 (Jan 31, 2009)

It can depend on alot of things. I'd estimate it will take a few weeks to start recovering and be healed in over a month(thats if he survives) . Try to keep the water as clean as possible and you should be fine. Its hard to make an estimate, because there is alot of different factors and it really just depends. Id say in and around a month to make a full recovery.


----------

